# Scent-imental Journey



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

*Sentimental Journey*

[video]http://www.supercartoons.net/cartoon/1062/pepe-le-pew-heaven-scent.html[/video]


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Those were the best cartoons IMO.....Do you remember why they discontinued those type cartoons? Someone said they were too violent. Right! So what do we have out now for cartoons. My kids hade superheros, He-man, GI Joe, Mr. Rogers(OMG, how gay); those were violent?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 22, 2015)

Pepe  was always my favorite toon character.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2015)

Of course nowadays they'd drag Pepe into court on ****** harassment charges. 

Amazing how Mel Blanc did all those voices - he was really one-of-a-kind.


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2015)

I once saw a question asked "How did children of the 50's react to violence in cartoons?"  The answer was "with glee".  Absolutely.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

View attachment 13352


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

*Sentimental Journey*


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

That was great Phil!  I loved him on Jack Benny as Cy!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2015)

Mel's voice was mother's milk to me growing up. I was a hard-core Merrie Melodies / Looney Tunes fan-boy, and I got my start in mimicry and humor with his characters. After getting my daily fill (and over-fill on Saturdays) of falling anvils, exploding guns and general mayhem, the real world didn't seem that scary. 

I introduced both of my boys to those cartoons as soon as they were able to hold their heads upright, and they even picked up from me the dubious yet entertaining ability to recite most the episodes word-for-word (including sound effects).


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2015)

Sentimental gurney!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2015)

Scentimental
by Biscuit Poets

"I love the smell of oranges in the morning
it's very appealing and sends my senses reeling


Jegan prefers the smell of sherry in the evening
it gets him merry and sends him reeling


Lee likes the smell of an open window at dusk
it's a raw resuscitation to his next inhalation


Karl remembers the smell of dying embers
from the fire that burned all through the night


Mandy is driven crazy by the smell of Jalfrezi
her sinuses are stricken by the spices and chicken


Brian's memories are triggered
by the reek of spent gunpowder
Oh deer he missed


Ollie has a tear in  his eye
when he sniffs the spice of his stir-fry
the ginger, garlic and chilli
make him all excited and silly


Lee B enjoys the scent of cinnamon
baked into his Mum's apple pie
you may ask why
because it's bloody lovely"!

http://biscuitpoetry.blogspot.com/2015/01/scentimental.html


----------

